# Quel est le modèle de mon ipad 4 ?



## zazamanga (11 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'acheter un ipad 4 d'occasion.
Dans le dos de ce dernier il est écrit model : A1460, dans réglage modèle MD523TY/A, sur le site de apple en soumettant le SN, cela dit : ipad 4 wifi + cellular MM, et il y a un emplacement de carte sim sur l'appareil 
Le problème, quand je met une carte, il n'y a rien qui se passe, et dans réglage il n'y a pas de menu concernant les données cellulaire. 
J'ai voulu restauré avec le iOS en cours et ai choisi donc le modèle ipad3,6 mais iTunes refuse d'installer la version que j'ai téléchargé. J'ai vérifié sur iTunes et cela indique Type de produit : iPad3,4 c'est à dire wifi seulement. 

Ma question est donc, qui dit vrai dans cette histoire l'appareil ou bien iTunes car les deux disent 2 choses complètement différent ?

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

Merci.


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2015)

La référence exacte chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5452 ...et le modèle A1460 correspond à ceci...



> *iPad (4e génération)*
> 
> Le numéro de modèle situé au dos de l’appareil est :
> A1458 sur l’iPad (4e génération) Wi-Fi
> ...


----------



## zazamanga (11 Juin 2015)

Merci,
Je sais tout ça, mais le soucis c'est que la fonction cellular ne semble pas être implémenté sur l'appareil donc je me suis dis je vais restaurer mais quand je le fait, iTunes ne veut installer que la version 8.3 du modèle A1458 pourtant c'est bien le modèle A1460 donc je suis perdu.


----------



## Vanton (19 Juin 2015)

Euh non s'il était verrouillé iCloud il refuserait tout bonnement d'être restauré. 

Je serais toi je ferais ce qu'itunes propose, pour voir ce que ça donne


----------

